# Homeage to your teachers.



## nbcdecon (Jun 10, 2002)

Over the last couple of years I have spent alot of time just sitting back and watch the market and chat rooms not saying anything just watching.  Some of the most disturbing things I have seen are drived from political mudslinging and the slandering of prior instructors. After saying this I would like to point out that if you slander someone ( former teachers) do it to their face and not where you can hide. 
I am ranting because the Martial arts world is small and the people that try to propigate the Martial arts of their teachers get slandered and Tongue  whipped by other Practitioners' that are showing the same material. "Now if say: one teacher exculdes another teacher and try's to down play their skills as weak, I think this is action comes from a weak person, that questions their own skills and drills. 
I have stated this slandering as a problem, Now to fix it we as Martial arts are trained in skills as fighting not verbal conflict so lets close are mouths about what the other guy is doing and focus on what is at hand your health, family protection, personal wellness. 
Lastly we should be frugal with words because they are the root of conflict.  If there is a need to exchange blows let it be with stick and blades and not the chat room or web site wars. 
Respect your teacher's speak kindly of the efforts it took to nurture you Martial spirit.   :soapbox:


----------

